# hidden ppi



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

My bro has asked me to find out about a loan he has been paying for for 5 years this September. These are the figures

£6050 loan @ 7.9 Apr with a monthly payment of £121.70 for 60 months. Total amount to pay at end of loan is £7300 ( I think he said)

Now he is certain he didn't ask for ppi and it also says in his contract. But I was wondering if the figures above sound right. It's with alliance and leicter which I've heard are the worst for this kind of thing. I've heard of these banks adding in the ppi in the interest.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That is the correct amount without PPI


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Boom!


----------

